# Gute gepolsterte MTB Unterhose



## FastTrack (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guten MTB Unterhose mit Sitzpolstern für Männer. Die Unterhose sollte speziell auch die Weichteile gut schützen. Ich habe immer wieder das Problem, dass die nicht gut in Position gehalten werden und ich oft aus dem Sattel gehen muss um alles wieder richtig zu "positionieren".
Ich denke das Thema kam schon einige Male auf, allerdings habe ich keinen wirklich guten Rat finden können. Mit eine Tiefschutz zu fahren, ist nicht wirklich eine Option da die Teile sehr unflexibel und nicht für die Sitzposition beim Biken gemacht sind.
Momentan habe ich eine gepolsterte Unterbuxe von Vaude die sich grundsätzlich ganz gut fährt.
Danke für hilfreiche Infos.


----------



## Martinwurst (1. Juni 2020)

Versuch mal ohne Polsterhose zu fahren.
Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Polster zwar die Sitzknochen entlastet, dafür aber immer irgendwie auf die Eier drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (1. Juni 2020)

Guck mal bei SQLAB


----------



## m0wlheld (1. Juni 2020)

Ich würde einen SQLab/Ergon-Sattel für Männer holen, wo die Sattelspitze abgesenkt ist und damit die „Weichteile“ nur aufliegen und nicht gedrückt werden.

Polster in den Bereich haben immer das Problem, dass sie Falten werfen, wenn sie zu breit sind oder die Juwelen rechts oder links vorbeirutschen, wenn sie zu schmal sind (die Polster, nicht Ping und Pong)

Fahre selber den SQLab 611 in 14cm, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## FastTrack (2. Juni 2020)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Bei den Hosen mit Polster hatte ich bisher das Problem dass die entweder zu eng und sehr unangenehm oder eben zu weit sitzen und die Kronjuwelen öfter verrutschen. Die Idee es mal ganz ohne ein Sitzpolster zu versuchen ist eigentlich nahe liegend, aber versucht habe ich es bisher noch nicht. Ich werde das mal testen. Vom Sattel her habe ich gute Voraussetzungen dass es funktioniert, ich habe bereits den SQLab 612 in der entsprechenden Breite (ich glaube 13cm)


----------



## _Olli (2. Juni 2020)

Rad Hosen müssen eng sitzen... 

Aber SQLAB hat gute Hosen für drunter... So als "schlüpper" ?

Ich komm super gut mit endura klar... Zb


----------



## m0wlheld (2. Juni 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Aber SQLAB hat gute Hosen für drunter... So als "schlüpper"



SQLab ruft aber auch stabile Preise für die Unterhose ab ..



_Olli schrieb:


> Ich komm super gut mit endura klar... Zb



Hast Du da eine Modellbezeichnung? Bin nämlich selber noch auf der Suche nach Verbesserung, bisher komme ich mit einem Modell von Odlo am besten klar. Ich glaube es würde auch eine reichen, wo am Hintern einfach mehr Stoff ist, ohne Polster.


----------



## _Olli (2. Juni 2020)

Die mit gel 500...


----------



## neiduck (2. Juni 2020)

Craft Herren Bike Shorts Greatness 1905034 | cortexpower.de
					






					www.cortexpower.de
				




schau mal die an die sind Ihr Geld wert... kann ich echt empfehlen


----------



## FastTrack (2. Juni 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> Rad Hosen müssen eng sitzen...
> 
> Aber SQLAB hat gute Hosen für drunter... So als "schlüpper" ?
> 
> Ich komm super gut mit endura klar... Zb



Das SQLab Hosenkonzept macht durchaus Sinn, gerade in Kombination mit dem Sattel. Aber was lesen wir da, die Hose ist besonders "hart und dünn" mit eine flachen Gel Polster konstruiert. Das würde für die Theorie sprechen, dass es auch ganz ohne Sitzpolster gut funktionieren könnte.


----------



## FJ836 (2. Juni 2020)

Die SQ Lab Polster (hab die Vaude Hose damit) in Kombi mit nem SQ Lab Sattel funktioniert super und is saubequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastTrack (2. Juni 2020)

FJ089 schrieb:


> Die SQ Lab Polster (hab die Vaude Hose damit) in Kombi mit nem SQ Lab Sattel funktioniert super und is saubequem


Hört sich gut an, den Sattel habe schon mal =) Besten Dank!


----------



## Tobi1991 (3. Juni 2020)

Habe auch die 100€ Sq lab Hose in Verbindung mit einem ERGON sattel. 
Der Heilige Gral für mich ist es nicht aber trotzdem die beste Polsterhose die ich bisher hatte. Vorher bin ich die Hose mit dem Gelpolster von decathlon gefahren.


----------



## Ausreiterin (4. Juni 2020)

everve-Hosen sind super, ich hab zwei, sitzen eng (sollen sie auch), da dürfte wenig bis nix verrutschen. Preis auch stolz, aber auf Strava gibts momentan (hoffentlich immer noch) eine "Herausforderung", eine Challenge, wenn man so und so lange Fahrrad fährt, holt man sich den Rabattcode für 25 Euro Rabatt. der Support ist auch ultra-persönlich, da schreib ich mit einem der Chefs (Stephan) persönlich, wenn ich meine Fragen loswerden will. https://www.everve.cc/me-hose/   -- falls der Bauch nicht vor Schlankheit nach innen ragt, würde ich den hohen Schnitt empfehlen, sonst kann sich der Saum (lasergeschnitten) einrollen. Das Vor-Modell ist auch sehr empfehlenswert, das hab ich eben auch. Bin zwar n Mädl, aber auch die Männer-Bewertungen sind alle spitzenmäßig und empfehlenswert, zu lesen. (bin mir absolut zu 100pro sicher, dass die Bewertungen dort nicht "gekafft"/gekauft sind...) - die neue me-Hose ist superleicht auch (und noch ein klein bissl strammer als das Vormodell, find ich - solls aber ja auch sein..... wie gesagt - beim ersten Anziehen kann man schon denken- au wei, hätt ich doch......  - aber beim Fahren ist das einfach nur genial), ein weiteres Polster zum Einlegen liegt immer kostenlos mit bei, ein anderes Polster ist für 15 Euro nachbestellbar. MTB-Fahren hat ja mehr Unebenheiten - und beim Aussuchen der richtigen Polsterstärke (Generator auf der Seite) wird alles gefragt: für RR-Fahren wird bei mir die Polsterstärke e8 empfohlen (75kg, sportlicher Sitz, Sattelmodellabfrage), fürs MTB-Fahren wird die Stärke e10 empfohlen...  - ein kostenloser Polstertausch inclusive, falls es nicht passen sollte (was ich bezweifle, ich hab mir dennoch neugierigerweise eben noch ein zusätzliches dazubestellt.. ) LG Lisa


----------



## FastTrack (7. Juni 2020)

neiduck schrieb:


> Craft Herren Bike Shorts Greatness 1905034 | cortexpower.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Dir für den Tipp.  Der Preis für die Hose ist günstig, ein Versuch wäre es wert.



Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Habe auch die 100€ Sq lab Hose in Verbindung mit einem ERGON sattel.
> Der Heilige Gral für mich ist es nicht aber trotzdem die beste Polsterhose die ich bisher hatte. Vorher bin ich die Hose mit dem Gelpolster von decathlon gefahren.


Besten Dank für die Info.  Ich plane erstmal nicht in eine SQLab Hose zu investieren. Ich habe den SQLab 612er Sattel das ist schon eine gute Grundlage. Momentan verspreche ich mir die besten Ergebnisse mal ganz ohne Polster zu fahren. Wäre super wenn das funktioniert, ich werde es auf ein paar Touren ausprobieren.  



Ausreiterin schrieb:


> everve-Hosen sind super, ich hab zwei, sitzen eng (sollen sie auch), da dürfte wenig bis nix verrutschen. Preis auch stolz, aber auf Strava gibts momentan (hoffentlich immer noch) eine "Herausforderung", eine Challenge, wenn man so und so lange Fahrrad fährt, holt man sich den Rabattcode für 25 Euro Rabatt. der Support ist auch ultra-persönlich, da schreib ich mit einem der Chefs (Stephan) persönlich, wenn ich meine Fragen loswerden will. https://www.everve.cc/me-hose/   -- falls der Bauch nicht vor Schlankheit nach innen ragt, würde ich den hohen Schnitt empfehlen, sonst kann sich der Saum (lasergeschnitten) einrollen. Das Vor-Modell ist auch sehr empfehlenswert, das hab ich eben auch. Bin zwar n Mädl, aber auch die Männer-Bewertungen sind alle spitzenmäßig und empfehlenswert, zu lesen. (bin mir absolut zu 100pro sicher, dass die Bewertungen dort nicht "gekafft"/gekauft sind...) - die neue me-Hose ist superleicht auch (und noch ein klein bissl strammer als das Vormodell, find ich - solls aber ja auch sein..... wie gesagt - beim ersten Anziehen kann man schon denken- au wei, hätt ich doch......  - aber beim Fahren ist das einfach nur genial), ein weiteres Polster zum Einlegen liegt immer kostenlos mit bei, ein anderes Polster ist für 15 Euro nachbestellbar. MTB-Fahren hat ja mehr Unebenheiten - und beim Aussuchen der richtigen Polsterstärke (Generator auf der Seite) wird alles gefragt: für RR-Fahren wird bei mir die Polsterstärke e8 empfohlen (75kg, sportlicher Sitz, Sattelmodellabfrage), fürs MTB-Fahren wird die Stärke e10 empfohlen...  - ein kostenloser Polstertausch inclusive, falls es nicht passen sollte (was ich bezweifle, ich hab mir dennoch neugierigerweise eben noch ein zusätzliches dazubestellt.. ) LG Lisa


Danke für den Tipp.  Ich habe die Marke vor einem Jahr zum ersten mal auf einer Bike Messe in Düsseldorf gesehen. Grundsätzlich finde ich das Konzept gut (individuelle Anpassung auf Sitzposition, Gewicht und Sattel, gründliches Engineering, Messen und Testen, made in Germany, direkte Kommunikation) Allerdings ist die Modellauswahl etwas eingeschränkt. Ich mag Trägerhosen nicht so gerne, da ich genau mit diesen Typen oft Probleme hatte. Das individualisierte Sitzpolster ist ein Killer Feature und meines Wissens nach einzigartig, allerdings ist es der Preis mit 175€ auch. =)


----------



## FastTrack (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auf den letzten Touren mal die beiden Varianten (Hose mit/ohne Polster) ausprobiert. Grundsätzlich kann ich bestätigen dass beides funktioniert. 
Allerdings fahre ich nicht mehr mit meiner alten Polsterhose von VauDe. Ich habe mir die von neiduck empfohlene Hose von Craft gekauft und damit bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Wenn ich beide Optionen vergleiche würde ich eher zu einer Hose mit Polsterung tendieren, da diese auf längeren Touren doch etwas angenehmer ist. Meine ursprüngliches Problem mit schlechtem bzw. zu engem, unangenehmen Sitz der Bikehose ist damit erstmal gelöst.


----------

